# Ax-FX for Bass?



## Powermetalbass (Mar 5, 2012)

I've been trudging through the AX_FX thread on SS.org and I'm at around page 30.

Seems it's a guitarists wet dream, but anybody tried it for Bass? I've heard on other forums it's pretty lacking when it comes to being used as a stand alone bass unit, but is descent as a pre-amp (a very expensive pre-amp) Just looking for bassists to unite and discuss this revolutionary device and it's potential bass applications.


Wait for it.....wait for it......Discuss!


----------



## Alimination (Mar 5, 2012)

Mr Myung has it for his rig. Seems that he uses it for effects more, but I see the recto red in his amp1 slot.
Edit: Around 4:04


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 5, 2012)

I use it for bass. For a home recording guy who primarily plays guitar, it sounds good enough for what I need it to do.


----------



## Levi79 (Mar 5, 2012)

^ This is exactly what I think.


----------



## anne (Mar 5, 2012)

AxeFx Standard/Ultra, I dunno. AxeFx II, it's just as good for bass as guitar. You have to know all the tools at your disposal though.


----------



## Tyler777 (Mar 6, 2012)

If you are looking to craft a bass tone that stands out and really has character... I wouldn't suggest it.

HOWEVER

If you are looking for a nice rhythm bass that accents your guitarists tone? It certainly does the job. It's actually all we used on my bands new album, and we had access to a sansamp. I'll be sure to link you when it's finished.

EDIT: Best way I can explain it? It seems like they designed their bass tone to compliment the guitar tones on the AxeFX. Which is great for the purposes I use it.


----------



## anne (Mar 6, 2012)

Tyler777 said:


> If you are looking to craft a bass tone that stands out and really has character... I wouldn't suggest it.



You have access to all the guitar amps and effects and the same response-shaping tools you use to make guitar sounds. There's plenty of potential.


----------



## sammyg35x (Mar 6, 2012)

i got to record bass through my buddies ax-fx 

if i remember correctly it only had one bass amp model which kind of sounded like an ampeg svt variant


----------



## bigswifty (Mar 8, 2012)

Time to rape this thread. 
Axe-FX Ultra can in-fact nail great bass tones with proper programming!


----------



## Winspear (Mar 8, 2012)

That sounds awesome.
Never seen Axe Edit in action before...they need to release their VST!


----------



## Powermetalbass (Mar 8, 2012)

The AXE-FX editing program is pretty awesome and seems straight forward. I was also wondering if anybody knew if there was plans for more bass amp patches? (Peavey, Hartke, etc, etc.)


----------



## mortbopet (Mar 9, 2012)

I know that Nolly used the Axe-FX and nothing else for the periphery european tour. For their recordings, they use Sans-amp and other OD pedals into the Axe-Fx.


----------



## Adrian-XI (Mar 9, 2012)

The band Northlane from Australia (represent) use the Axe for bass, as well as the guitars of course. Saw them live the other week and it sounded great.


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 9, 2012)

dbrozz said:


> Time to rape this thread.
> Axe-FX Ultra can in-fact nail great bass tones with proper programming!




Tried that yesterday night with my Axe2 the result is similar so the trick is still working. Would never have thought of that, to me a pedal after an amp is a recipe for *BOOM* ^^
The result is actually good and the recipe simple.


----------



## anne (Mar 9, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> Tried that yesterday night with my Axe2 the result is similar so the trick is still working. Would never have thought of that, to me a pedal after an amp is a recipe for *BOOM* ^^
> The result is actually good and the recipe simple.



Making bass tones is really different from making guitar tones. With bass, you cherry pick frequency ranges with parallel signals. Fractal gives you all sorts of drives and guitar amps to find your preferred high end. You can also mix your DI with either the SVT sim or some of the guitar amps that can also be suited for bass low end. I was a bit disappointed when I heard there was only the SVT model for bass, but after working with it, there's no need for more, really.


----------



## xfilth (Mar 9, 2012)

This is a really simple patch on the Axe Fx II. SV Bass amp -> SV Bass cab. No post processing.


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 9, 2012)

If you like SVTs or running bass through guitar amps, it sounds great.


----------



## Powermetalbass (Mar 11, 2012)

The more I see this thread grow (and my back give out from carrying gear) the more I'm enticed to buy an Axe-FX (Standard, Ultra or 2) as my one piece rig. I just have this thing where I'd like to try before I buy, that might be a problem until my guitarist ponies up the cash to get himself one. (Then I can try and if I like....buy one for myself)


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 12, 2012)

My bass tone is a compressor into a paraEQ into a jazz amp and then split between the 1x15 and 4x10 aluminium cabs. It sounds pretty sweet.


----------



## AxeHappy (Mar 16, 2012)

Powermetalbass said:


> The more I see this thread grow (and my back give out from carrying gear) the more I'm enticed to buy an Axe-FX (Standard, Ultra or 2) as my one piece rig. I just have this thing where I'd like to try before I buy, that might be a problem until my guitarist ponies up the cash to get himself one. (Then I can try and if I like....buy one for myself)




Well, I'm saving up for an Axe-FX 2 so it'll be a while!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 16, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> That sounds awesome.
> Never seen Axe Edit in action before...they need to release their VST!



Haha I know!


----------

